# Happy Birthday Urza :]



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 18, 2008)

i felt some excitement when i saw your posts again
anyways,
*HAPPY BIRFFDAY!*





jk. heres a bettter one!





wishing you a happy day
from my world to yours
treat yourself to something nice
like getting a couple of whores 

have fun
being twenty one!


----------



## science (Aug 18, 2008)

that second cake is fucking with my perception what the fuck


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh hey, it's the magic number birthday.  For once I get to use this!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Congrats on living this long!


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Doomsday Forte (Aug 18, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> that second cake is fucking with my perception what the fuck


That's because the Wii controller image was airbrushed on.  The view of the controller is from a little above it, but the cake we see is a little below the flat surface, hence perceptional-fuckery.  It got me too, believe me.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 18, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AaAaAaAaAaAhHhHhHhH Thats scary


Why hasn;t Urza replied yet... this is scary


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 18, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> that second cake is fucking with my perception what the fuck


Holy shit you're right!

It's like one of those crazy M.C. Escher paintings.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Happy Birthday Urza, I'll celebrate as soon as my head stops spinning.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Urza.


----------



## gov78 (Aug 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Remeber Kids Drink Responsibly


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 18, 2008)

happy birthday.


----------



## Ducky (Aug 18, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY URZA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Was about to make the topic , Glad you made it first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Wishing you untill 119 years , 11:59 hour , 99 miliseconds and 59 seconds.. 

DONT WANT YOU TO BE 120!
Ha.. Im evil..


----------



## papyrus (Aug 18, 2008)

Urza? Where are you?? Happy birthday!


----------



## R2DJ (Aug 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Urza. Have a good one!


----------



## Sephi (Aug 18, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PURPLE MAN


----------



## MysteriousCookie (Aug 18, 2008)

happy b'day


----------



## Upperleft (Aug 18, 2008)

Happy Burfday


----------



## Costello (Aug 18, 2008)

happy birthday mr judge


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## arctic_flame (Aug 18, 2008)

[:

Posting in a birthday thread!


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 18, 2008)

HAPPY URZDAY!


----------



## JPH (Aug 18, 2008)

happy birthday urzy


----------



## Gman 101 (Aug 18, 2008)

Happy birfday la. (sorry, all this Olympics stuff and Chinese has gotten me into a state of FOBness)


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 18, 2008)

Happy birthday mr.Urza. Tell me im wrong.


----------



## bobrules (Aug 18, 2008)

happy birthday


----------



## da_head (Aug 18, 2008)

happy bday urza


----------



## noONE (Aug 18, 2008)

Happy birhrthday Urza


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday.. I'd buy you a sundae in Ghiradellis if I could


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 18, 2008)

Have a good one!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey Urza! I heard its your birthday! This one's for YOU!

*nn tss nn tss nn tss etc etc*

*strips*

*nn tss nn tss nn tss etc etc*

*dances* 

*nn tss nn tss nn tss etc etc*

Oh yea. Happy fucking birthday. Mmmmm... yea

*nn tss nn tss nn tss etc etc*

*dances*

*nn tss nn tss nn tss etc etc*

*music stops*

*re-dresses*

Happy birthday big boy!

*cheek kiss*

(wow. even i'm a little disgusted with myself right now. Meh, at least it brings in the cash)


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 18, 2008)

Well Happy Birthday Mr. Urza.


----------



## plainoangelmb (Aug 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 18, 2008)

Happy birthday, Urza!!!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 18, 2008)

Happy Happy birthday to You !!!


----------



## JKR Firefox (Aug 18, 2008)

My god am I happy to see you back.

Set some people in their places would you.

AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Aug 18, 2008)

Congrats, now you're legal and can start smoking. Your golden birthday is pretty lucky XD


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Urza!


----------



## raulpica (Aug 18, 2008)

Happy hrthday Urza!


----------



## nds_901 (Aug 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Urza!


----------



## xJonny (Aug 18, 2008)

Have a good one, Urza!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 18, 2008)

I guess if WildWon said it, I can  too.....just try not to crap  all over this thread and all these people here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Birthday Urza, and  I really want you less stress in your life....So you can be nice guy from time to  time....and feel free to piss all over newbies and n00bs, but try to have at least _some_ respect towards those who knows some  stuff, but you disagree on opinion!!

Cheers, and lets make it a good one!!


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 18, 2008)

HI I SAID HAPPY BIRTHDAY 3 TIMES TO YOU NOW


----------



## dice (Aug 18, 2008)

happy birthday tyrant


----------



## Rangent (Aug 18, 2008)

Happy birthday Urza!


----------



## Sjaool (Aug 18, 2008)

Congrats Urza!


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 18, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> i felt some excitement when i saw your posts again


Wow, lol... xD


Happy Birthday Urza, the man that is as harsh as stone.


----------



## Urza (Aug 19, 2008)

I still remember my 26th birthday. Got to ride in the first submarine. Instead of a periscope, it had a kaleidoscope.

"We're surrounded"


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 19, 2008)

._. 
b-b-but..you just turned 21~


----------



## Ace Gunman (Aug 19, 2008)

Happy birthday Urza.


----------



## Urza (Aug 19, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> ._.
> b-b-but..you just turned 21~


Insanity runs in the family.

Now get back in the shed.

*cracks chain of sausage links


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 19, 2008)

happy b-day!

sex. nao. Costello's house.


----------



## fischju (Aug 19, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> I still remember my 26th birthday. Got to ride in the first submarine. Instead of a periscope, it had a kaleidoscope.
> 
> "We're surrounded"



Gbatemp surprises me by knowing who Steven Wright is!


----------



## Gore (Aug 19, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> happy b-day!
> 
> sex. nao. Costello's house.


juggernaut wants to have sex with Urza.


----------



## Urza (Aug 19, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw his routine in Seattle about 8 years ago.


----------



## Jundeezy (Aug 19, 2008)

Bappy Uirthday Hrza!


----------



## BakuFunn (Aug 19, 2008)

happy birthday. No one made a thread for me


----------



## Orc (Aug 19, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> So *you can be nice guy from time to  time*....DON'T DO THIS
> -and-
> TAKE IT EASY


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 19, 2008)

Orc!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 19, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> > So you can be _nice guy from time to  time_....DO THIS!!


----------



## OSW (Aug 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday man, hope life's going well, enjoy yourself


----------

